# Beautiful beardie!!



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Just picked my first ever beardie up at the airport. I'm SO pleased with him!! I absolutely love the contrast between his yellow legs and red body.

Considering he has been shipped today, he is incredibly well mannered, although understandably very alert.

Here's a couple of pics...he hadn't warmed up when these were taken, so it'll be interested seeing what he looks like when nice and hot and happy.

Just got to find him a girlfriend now. Ugh!


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice beardie!

May i ask who bred him?

You will have a PM in your inbox in a few mins, i couldnt find the link but i just did

cheers and thanks for sharing


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure who bred him I'm afraid as he came from URS. 

:0)


----------



## nom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, Sarah hes a beautie, such amazing colours, I havnt seen one like that before, hes awesome 

Naomi


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 11, 2006)

hey sarah, i also had to go to the airport to pick up my childrens python i got from URS. like i told you i have a beardie who is about 4 1/2 yrs old, and i actually think mine is a female. i called him spike, but i am thinking he is infact a she. how can ya tell. how old is yours he is gorgeous.


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Apparently he's around 4 too. I'm assuming hemipenal bulges would be the way to tell. I'm not a dragon person, he's my first beardie, so not ENTIRELY sure, hehehe! I'll take a look once he's settled in and see what's under there.

:0)


----------



## Earthling (Oct 11, 2006)

very nice red beardie.

Heres a link showing how to sex beardies

http://www.beardeddragon.org/articles/sexing/


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Nice*

Very nice beardie. You have done well for yourself. What is he basking on may I ask? Looks like a gigantic ball of belly fluff (lint):lol:


----------



## Deano (Oct 11, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Very nice beardie. You have done well for yourself. What is he basking on may I ask? Looks like a gigantic ball of belly fluff (lint):lol:




LMAO


----------



## kel (Oct 11, 2006)

wow with those colors he hardly looks real, very nice


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

LMAO!!!! I'd hate to see the bellybutton that it came from, hehehe!!

Actually it's one of those liners for hanging baskets. Just the right size for a hide, and he seems to enjoy sitting on it.

:0)



shamous1 said:


> Very nice beardie. You have done well for yourself. What is he basking on may I ask? Looks like a gigantic ball of belly fluff (lint):lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 11, 2006)

URS breed lovely Red Phase Dragons don't they Saz? He's a fine looking fellow...


----------



## BeardyBen (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome Beardy mate! great colours!!! Good luck with finding him a mate


----------



## Earthling (Oct 11, 2006)

Did someone say Belly Fluff Lint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......Belly Fluff Lint..................
................................................................:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a cracker, Saz. It looks better than the photos URS had up. You have done well, Now comes the hard part, finding a female of similar standard.


----------



## tys-mart (Oct 11, 2006)

what a mad dragon 
love the reddish and yellow 
thanks for sharing

cheers


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Ha ha*



Earthling said:


> Did someone say Belly Fluff Lint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......Belly Fluff Lint..................
> ................................................................:lol:



Thought you would like that one. I could'nt resist.:lol:


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 11, 2006)

dumb question, how do you post photos?


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 11, 2006)

You go and reply to a thread and then scroll down the page. You will (I think it is) managed attachments. Click Browse and then select the file or files you want. The upl;oad and whoolah there they will be.

Any hassles you can PM me or e-mail and I will be glad to help. 

It's not a dumb question by the way. If you don't ask you won't know.


----------



## Darkon (Oct 11, 2006)

lovely boy, impressive

xx


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 11, 2006)

here is my 4 1/2 yr old beardie sarah


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 11, 2006)

gorgeous, very jealous =)


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 11, 2006)

check these out, similar colours....


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 11, 2006)

nzdragons said:


> check these out, similar colours....


 
Is that first one gravid?


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 11, 2006)

yep, sure is. mated to the pretty male the photo after.


----------



## BeardyBen (Oct 11, 2006)

nice colours nzdragon babies will be awesome.


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

awh saz so you are the one that got him i got the other two good ones turns out you got in for that one before i could good luck anyway with him

cheers shoey


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Shoey, did you get that cute little subadult that was growling at the camera? He was so cute! 

NZdragons, really nice beardies! Those babies are going to be AWESOME! 

I hope I find a nice female for my male now. He deserves a girlfriend.

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah i got the other red male and the sub adult


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice! Do you have any pics of them you could post? 

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

na there sending next week for me still waiting for import permit, are you into bearded dragons


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually this fella is my first beardie. I breed a fair few species of geckos, and have a trio angle heads. If the two you are getting are anything like my fella you will fall over backwards when you see them in real life!

Would love to see pics when they arrive. Will you be having any hatchlings available from coloured parents this year? If so I'd be interested in a few.

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

yes i will actually so keep in contact as well if you want to sell your lizard lololol


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

NZ DRAGONS check you pm's


----------



## tempest (Oct 11, 2006)

Some awesome looking beardies, gorgeous colours.... I can't wait to eventually get some....


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Ditto if you want to sell that adorable orange subadult LOL!! Have found a pretty female to breed him to with a split of 50/50 with the offspring. Still looking for a permanent girlfriend though.

:0)



shoey said:


> yes i will actually so keep in contact as well if you want to sell your lizard lololol


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

For those interested URS have just advertised some more orange males. 

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks saz i just purchased another male that look just like yours just minutes ago


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

He looks like he's got awesome solid colour. Thought I'd mention it considering you were obviously wanting more!

I have to admit one of the things I really like about my fella is the constrast of yellow legs to red body. Here's the URS pic of mine which shows it quite well. I managed to find a cashed copy of it. 

Did you manage to save the pic of your new fella before it was removed?


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah here he is


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

do you have pics of the other two i bought


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Hang on...I think they are still on the cashed version...give me a mo and I'll find them...

:0)


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Are these the ones? I love the little dude growling at the camera!


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

cool thanks for that


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah so thats my 3 new boyz


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

All beautiful fellas. Do you have other beardies? If so would love to see pics.

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah i do but im on the laptop so ive got no pics on it but as soon as i do i'll let you know at the moment i have 3 gorgeous males and 5 beautiful females and now the 3 males that will be here next week


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Ooooo!! Can't wait to see the pics! 

Please don't forget to post them!

:0)


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 11, 2006)

do you think that is the way that particular strain occurs in nature or is it selectively bred?? any ideas on weight for the adult males that came from URS.??


----------



## Saz (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure actually. I might try and find out, I just assumed it was a natural strain. I don't have any scales big enough to weight my fella, but he's a fair size, well fed that's for sure :0)



nzdragons said:


> do you think that is the way that particular strain occurs in nature or is it selectively bred?? any ideas on weight for the adult males that came from URS.??


----------



## shoey (Oct 11, 2006)

a bit of selective breeding and a bit of the location in australia where they come from no idea on the weight i dont think they can frieght to NZ


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 12, 2006)

shoey said:


> a bit of selective breeding and a bit of the location in australia where they come from no idea on the weight i dont think they can frieght to NZ



nah, definately can't freight. just curious as whether the ones over here are smaller or not...
my big male is 350g, and my largest girl when not gravid is 410g. How does this compare to beardies over there???


----------



## shoey (Oct 12, 2006)

would be much the same i have a male that is around the weight too, but i have to say your gravid female is pretty impressive, email me some more photo;s of you beardies 

[email protected]


----------



## fullysicklids (Oct 12, 2006)

*beardies*

very nice looking beardies , i have better lloking females, however the price for them wld be more then $285 plus freight that u payed for those guys.pmme if ur keen and willing to pay for some of the bestbeardies that are available in Australia.{website coming soon}


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome beardie Sarah, looking forward to building him his new home!


----------



## Saz (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Rob!

:0)


----------



## shoey (Oct 12, 2006)

{some of the bestbeardies that are available in Australia.{website coming soon}

are you selling them? i would be interested in taking a look at what you have to offer fullysiclids


----------



## fisherman (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome looking Beardie. Would love to see pics of the little ones next season


----------



## jessop (Oct 12, 2006)

gorgeous beardie Saz


----------



## Saz (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's another couple. He was asleep when I took these. Wish I could take him to work with me hehehe!


----------



## varanophile (Oct 18, 2006)

hi all,

heres a pic of a beardy i bred a couple years back. the result of crossing a bright yellow male, with a pale female. hes huge! (550grams in picture)


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Haydz (Oct 18, 2006)

omg i want your beardie


----------



## Haydz (Oct 18, 2006)

ahyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## $$$$ (Oct 18, 2006)

are the really mad coloured beardies born with those colours, or do they develop their colourations later? and are clutches usually all the same colour or do they vary much, when their born?


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 18, 2006)

awesome beardy phile! amazing that it was a yellow bred with a pale!


----------



## Haydz (Oct 18, 2006)

find him a sexy girlfriend


----------



## BeardyBen (Oct 18, 2006)

$$$$ said:


> are the really mad coloured beardies born with those colours, or do they develop their colourations later? and are clutches usually all the same colour or do they vary much, when their born?


 
all hatchys are different colours and patterns most dont start to show true colours till after a few months but they change right through to adulthood.


----------



## jessop (Oct 18, 2006)

gorgeous! love the red/yellow contrast!


----------

